# Upgrading GTX 580 to GTX 780/780 Ti worth it now



## anirudhasarawgi (Jun 15, 2014)

hi,

Upgrading GTX 580 to GTX 780/780 Ti worth it now

help me guys.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2014)

780ti is almost twice as fast as gtx 580,provided your cpu wont bottleneck. in my opinion, you should wait for the next gen gpus. nevertheless post your complete configuration.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jun 15, 2014)

Intel core i7 930
MSI X58 Pro-E
G.skill 6gb ram
gtx 580
corsair hx620w psu
windows 8.1 pro 64bit


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2014)

i would advice it wait for the next gen gpus.


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 15, 2014)

^When are they releasing?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2014)

^^ not sure. may be Q1 2015...


----------



## seamon (Jun 15, 2014)

High end Maxwell GPUs should be launched by Q4 2014. However, it will take some time before they arrive in India.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jun 16, 2014)

if i jump to i7 4th gen will it help the gtx 580 to run 6 to 8 months with the new games.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2014)

What games do you normally play and what resolution

I think 580 can handle almost all games as of today at 50+ fps ultra 1080p


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jun 16, 2014)

I want to play 

Watch Dogs
Assassin Creed Unity
Battlefield 4/Hardline
COD Advanced Warfare
GTA V

@1080p ultra settings


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

gtx 580 and i7 920 still has got enough juice left. my decision would be to upgrade cpu when broadwell releases and gpu when maxwell releases.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jun 16, 2014)

corsair hx620 dont have 2x8pin for 780 Ti wat2do ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

use molex converter. will most probably come with gpu itself.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 18, 2014)

You can overclock the GPU if you get low FPS.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jun 18, 2014)

I dont overclock


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 18, 2014)

anirudhasarawgi said:


> I dont overclock



Why, what's the problem?


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jun 18, 2014)

i never did and the pc is 4yr old so all stuff out of warranty.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 18, 2014)

anirudhasarawgi said:


> i never did and the pc is 4yr old so all stuff out of warranty.



So what? It's not gonna blow the card away. Just read some guides and start away. It's really easy and safe.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 19, 2014)

Use software based overclocking tools. They are pretty safe. Overcolocking from BIOS and all is a bit risky for novice.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 19, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Use software based overclocking tools. They are pretty safe. Overcolocking from BIOS and all is a bit risky for novice.



That's for CPU. You can't overclock discreet graphic card from BIOS.


----------

